# A blackfin and a sailfish



## Phil_the_fisch (Dec 22, 2013)

Well, yesterday 6/6 was one of my best days ever. We headed out south in search of the very rare Red Snapper. First stop was in fed waters, had my trusty 7ft spinning penn $100 combo from BPS. Decided since we had 4 bottom rigs that I would fly line. First spot my line starts running. Dove like a RS but the ran out from the boat. Second thought was cobia? Finally fought it to the boat....20-25lbs blackfin tuna! 

We moved to different spots, caught a decent bonita but that was it. 

On our way in from 30miles out we decided to hit a couple of spots. As soon as we slowed I threw on a cigar minnow and started slow trolling. After 10mins I decided to bring it in a reset. The boom! The fish started running. Everyone thought BOBO, and I almost handed it off to a buddy but he said I don't want a bobo. As he said that a sailfish did a tail dance on the surface. I freak out, all others stop what they are doing and go into full support mode. After 45min fight, we finally got him on board for a quick picture. Then back in the water and he swam away without a scratch. I was happy my rod never broke and neither did my 25lbs test mono or the 60lbs fluro leader. I was so happy that I barely fished the rest of the day!


----------



## Phil_the_fisch (Dec 22, 2013)

Pictures or didn't happen!


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Nice catch. How far off the beach were you?


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Awesome, way to go! That's a really nice sail.

Also, the blackfins are incredible marinated in terryaki, rolled in sesame seeds then seared.

Congrats on the nice catch!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang that's a fine sail!!! Congrats on a great day!!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

lifetime memories made yesterday for sure.
catch 'em up & thanks for sharing.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Awesome job guys a bucket list fish for me.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats! Nice Sail!!!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Sweeeet! And nice Pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats on the sail. That a really nice size sail for up this way.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Big ole sail !! Congrats


----------



## Phil_the_fisch (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone. It was truly a once in a lifetime catch. We were about 30 miles out of Destin when it hit. 

Anyone know about weight? We are guessing he was 7ft long. And he had some girth. Thoughts?

I know the FL record is 116lbs, I think this one comes close!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks about 50#,Congrats.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats on the Sail and Tuna!


----------



## cjmn2006 (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice catch!


----------



## reelhard86 (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice Sailfish!!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome day and big sail for the gulf from what I have seen


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice!!! Good looking sail!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful fish, congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

That's freakin awesome!


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

wow, thats a stud Sailfish for this area congrats!!!


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice sail and 20-25 pound Blackfin is a big one.


----------



## Mgoody73 (Apr 27, 2015)

Awesome! The fish Gods have smiled on you!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Dang, Phil! My phone works, you know.  Congrats on the awesome day!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats, awesome sail


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

flounderslayerman said:


> Congrats on the sail. That a really nice size sail for up this way.


+1!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Great trip. Definitely a stud sail for our area. A trip to remember. Water has been awesome but not as many pelagics been posted as I would have thought. I haven't seen much bait offshore and lack of current can't help.


----------

